# Schnörkel mit Pfaden



## biegeeinheit (6. März 2003)

Hallo

Ich will solche Schnörkel





mit dem pfadwerkzeug erstellen. hat mir da jemand konkrete tipps oder eine grössere Vorlage eines solchen Blumenmusters?

ich kenne mich mit dem pfadwerkzeug noch nicht so richtig gut aus, darum wird das zeug auch immer ein wenig krakelig. Aber grundsätzlich wüsste ich wies geht. also bitte keine solchen tipps wie benutze das pfadwerkzeug... einfach konkrete tipps auf was man achten muss... wäre toll


----------



## MistR-X (6. März 2003)

es gibt ne menge brushes die so aussehen, musst einfach mal googlen oder irgendwie auf brushseiten gucken


----------



## Tim C. (6. März 2003)

gute Seite für Brushes ist z.B. http://www.deviantart.com


----------

